# Dumka



## dmitriybarzakov (Feb 12, 2013)

I hope someone here can help me find some new music to listen to.

Lately I have been listening to some various Eastern European chamber music. I really love pieces with traditional folk elements; what I have been listening to is considered "dumka," but I do not necessarily want only music from that genre. The best example I know of is the second movement of Dvorak's piano quintet in A (below). I love the haunting sound of that melody. Are there some other pieces that you could recommend that incorporate a similar folk style?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bartok wrote some great Eastern European staff. Rumanian Folk Dances:


----------



## dmitriybarzakov (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you; that was excellent.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's something a bit more radical: The "Bulgarian Scherzo" from Bartok's 5th Quartet. VERY strange time signatures but quite catchy. If you like this stuff, you need to explore Bartok's music.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Lutosławski's Bucolics for viola and cello incorporate Polish folk melodies.

Links to videos:

I Allegro vivace
II Allegretto sostenuto
III Allegro molto
IV Andantino
V Allegro marciale

I hope you will like it. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Prokofiev - Overture on Hebrew Themes (both for chamber and orchestral forces)
Shostakovich - From Jewish Folk Poetry Song Cycle (there is an orchestral and piano version, both with voices)
Kodaly - Dances of Marosszek


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

dmitriybarzakov said:


> I hope someone here can help me find some new music to listen to.
> 
> Lately I have been listening to some various Eastern European chamber music. I really love pieces with traditional folk elements; what I have been listening to is considered "dumka," but I do not necessarily want only music from that genre. The best example I know of is the second movement of Dvorak's piano quintet in A (below). I love the haunting sound of that melody. Are there some other pieces that you could recommend that incorporate a similar folk style?


I urge you to go a little deeper, and investigate Janacek, Enescu, and Martinu. Happy listening. :tiphat:


----------

